# Ask Demon Queen Anything



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

*Ask Alostgirl anything and I'll be brutally honest *

I know, how creative:laugh:

But seriously, feel free to ask me any questions and I shall answer them honestly.

Please do refrain from racism, sexism and other forms of discrimination in your questions, they will be ignored straight up. Do refrain from salty questions as well. :clap


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Why is @ActuallyBrittany 's thread more cool than yours ?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Do refrain from salty questions as well. :clap


I was going to ask how salty you taste , so...

What's your opinion on the large hadron collider?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

sajs said:


> Why is @ActuallyBrittany 's thread more cool than yours ?


Lol. I have to humbly refute your statement. >



McFly said:


> I was going to ask* how salty you taste* , so...
> 
> What's your opinion on the large hadron collider?


Just the right amount of salt to taste good, too much and you might get blood pressure, lol.

As for my opinion on the large hadron collider..I actually had to google it. Based on the visuals alone, it looks very intricate and impressive. I was not exactly sure what it was, so I decided to research about it on wikipedia, and what I found was that, it apparently is * the world's largest and most powerful particle collider, the largest, most complex experimental facility ever built, and the largest single machine in the world*...and I stopped reading further because idgaf about this lol.

Final thoughts? Looks impressive and kudos to the people who created it for its purpose, seems great, but I'm not exactly interested to read more about it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

How did u become Queen of Ban Kingdom?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why did you create this thread.....why? These threads aren't cool anymore.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

SaltnSweet said:


> Lol. I have to humbly refute your statement. >


Do you know that when you refute something you have to ACTUALLY give some valid argument?

Or are you implying that because I just posted something here I just made it magically cool? No, it does not work that way, I just provide 4/5 of the coolness, the other 1/5 is the responsability of the OP, and its lacking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> How did u become Queen of Ban Kingdom?


It's my birthright:grin2: It took me 19 years to realize it but I ain't going back, lol.



Kevin001 said:


> Why did you create this thread.....why? These threads aren't cool anymore.


I was actually intending on creating one earlier, since I like answering questions but I didn't have the time to. When I logged on to SAS, I saw a few AMA threads and I was intrigued by it, so I was like why not and created this thread. Admittedly, it's not the most creative of threads at the moment...but there is only one SaltnSweet, and nothing can replace my originality or coolness:clap



sajs said:


> Do you know that when you refute something you have to ACTUALLY give some *valid argument*?
> 
> Or are you implying that because I just posted something here I just made it magically cool? No, it does not work that way, I just provide *4/5 of the coolness*, the other* 1/5* is the responsability of the OP, and its lacking.


I believe in maintaining peace. Arguments aren't my source of contentment. Peace out for your first sentence.

Now, now, you could only dream of being as cool as me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Who is your favorite person on SAS? :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you think eating the Teflon coating chips off of nonstick cookware is really bad for you or did they just make it up because nonstick cookware doesn't work and they want to stop making it but they need a good excuse?

Is it even remotely possible that eating Teflon is actually good for you and they don't want the secret to get out?

Would you name your dog Tater?

Are you of legal age and simultaneously attractive?


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

How do you manage your anxiety and do you work? Also, what's your favourite kind of chocolate?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Do you like Lasagnes ?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

How did you think of your username?

Where do you keep the lion that used to be in your avatar?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Who is your favorite person on SAS? :lol


I don't have a favorite person on SAS. A wise woman once said "people shouldn't be ranked or labeled" and I wholeheartedly agree with her, ahem. There are a few people that I am close with on here, though. Majority of them are from the ban thread and I think they know who they are @SamanthaStrange @Kevin001 @StephCurry @Going crazy @Overdrive @The klown @flyingMint @Halfhardtim3s @thekloWN are some of my homies.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you think eating the Teflon coating chips off of nonstick cookware is *really bad for you* or did they just make it up because nonstick cookware doesn't work and they want to stop making it but they need a good excuse?
> 
> Is it even remotely possible that eating *Teflon is actually good for you *and they don't want the secret to get out?
> 
> ...


lol, interesting questions there.

Firstly, in my most honest of opinions, I highly regard Teflon as one of the healthiest cooking methods out there but I believe that the manufacturing costs are pricey and the replacement materials are probably on the cheaper side, which is why we are currently being fed of bull**** such as "Teflon is bad for health". I refuse to believe this conspiracy theory and I insist that you support my cause by buying more teflon non-stick cooking pans. Thank you 

If I had a dog, I wouldn't mind naming him Tater...sounds unique.

I'm 19 years old which means I'm a young adult. As for being attractive...ahem, I opt out of answering that. 



TonyH said:


> How do you manage your anxiety and do you work? Also, what's your favourite kind of chocolate?


I don't work, full time student. As for how I manage my anxiety, I try my best to stay optimistic, go for runs often and I take a brain supplement that I get from my local pharmacy which is supposed to help relief mental stress and anxiety...I guess it works I mean, I do get anxious time to time and my sensitive nature doesn't help, but I'm in control of it and doing what i can to not let it rule my life.

My favorite kind of chocolate....Hersheys cookies'n'creme 



Overdrive said:


> Do you like Lasagnes ?


Yes :nerd:



Silent Memory said:


> How did you think of your username?
> 
> Where do you keep the lion that used to be in your avatar?


Lol. I question myself the same thing, I fail to remember how I came up with my username lol. I guess I'm a fan of Chinese cuisine and I really like the sweet and sour dishes, and I was about to name my username as "SweetnSour"...but then I felt like it was too....bland and I went with SaltnSweet instead No turning back lol

As for the lion that used to be in my avatar, she resides in my heart now as my inner lioness. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SaltnSweet said:


> I don't have a favorite person on SAS. A wise woman once said "people shouldn't be ranked or labeled" and I wholeheartedly agree with her, ahem. There are a few people that I am close with on here, though. Majority of them are from the ban thread and I think they know who they are @SamanthaStrange @Kevin001 @StephCurry @Going crazy @Overdrive @The klown @flyingMint @Halfhardtim3s are some of my homies.


:O

I just got grouped with the rest. :crying:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

When is the last time you tripped and fell down?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

thekloWN said:


> When is the last time you tripped and fell down?


Can't remember :O


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

SaltnSweet said:


> I don't have a favorite person on SAS. A wise woman once said "people shouldn't be ranked or labeled" and I wholeheartedly agree with her, ahem. There are a few people that I am close with on here, though. Majority of them are from the ban thread and I think they know who they are @SamanthaStrange @Kevin001 @StephCurry @Going crazy @Overdrive @The klown @flyingMint @Halfhardtim3s @thekloWN are some of my homies.
> 
> lol, interesting questions there.
> 
> ...


what do we have hear.. a person from the east, officially banned, :nerd::clap


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

a legit question, is there Latino people in Singapore ? have you ever met any in person? maybe i can tell them to ban you :cup


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> How did you think of your username?
> 
> Where do you keep the lion that used to be in your avatar?


i can answer the second question, i took that lion >;D


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> a legit question, is there Latino people in Singapore ? have you ever met any in person? maybe i can tell them to ban you :cup


WTF man? How could you just ban me for being an eastern mon in my very own thread...that's...taking this to a whole new conflict. *Bermanently panned* for being a Colombian mon.

Time for my serious answer. About 45 percent of our population consists of foreigners from all over the world, I'm sure there are some Latino people... I don't know any personally though:/ Which means that nope, no one can ban me irl. 0


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

SaltnSweet said:


> WTF man? How could you just ban me for being an eastern mon in my very own thread...that's...taking this to a whole new conflict. *Bermanently panned* for being a Colombian mon.
> 
> Time for my serious answer. About 45 percent of our population consists of foreigners from all over the world, I'm sure there are some Latino people... I don't know any personally though:/ Which means that nope, no one can ban me irl. 0


oh interesting indeed my mon. 
lol "bermanently banned" , did bernie just banned me  lol


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Hmmm...no salty questions. Well dayum. I wonder if you're more salty or sweet. I suspect salty. But maybe it depends on the day, or your mood > I don't care about rules, there are no rules here. You said ask anything, and brutal honesty will follow (sounds familiar) so I'm gonna ask away.

What do you do to get a guy more interested? When you want him to take it to the next level how do you flirt, how do you get him to focus on you? How do you get his eyes on you?

What are your biggest deal breakers with guys?

What's your favorite position? (to sleep in, what were you thinking?) It's supposed to say a lot about a person.

If you could spend a million dollars, but you couldn't spend it on yourself, what would you do with it?

Do you spit or swallow (toothpaste, I mean). Heh. Believe it or not I've know people that swallow. Toothpaste.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Why am I scratching my head?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> Hmmm...no salty questions. Well dayum. I wonder if you're more salty or sweet. I suspect salty. But maybe it depends on the day, or your mood > I don't care about rules, there are no rules here. You said ask anything, and brutal honesty will follow (sounds familiar) so I'm gonna ask away.
> 
> What do you do to get a guy more interested? When you want him to take it to the next level how do you flirt, how do you get him to focus on you? How do you get his eyes on you?
> 
> ...


At the moment, I am a little salty. 0

Not sure what to say about the guy questions. I have issues with trusting and getting to know people due to my anxiety. (or else why would I be on an SAS website). I feel like people will hurt me in the long run or leave me and that scares me from actually getting to know someone better. Needless to say, I find it kind of hard to trust a guy as well. Wouldn't be surprised if I ended up as a lady with 20 cats in 3 decades time.(hopefully not though).

As for what are my biggest deal-breakers with guys..I can't stand it when someone is selfish and apathetic. Someone that is thoughtful and spares some concern for others around him aka empathy is definitely attractive. Guys who are way too invested in themselves and can't be bothered about others are a deal-breaker. For me, open communication is a big priority in any relationship(Be it on a romantic level or as friends)...I would say that guys who keep secrets and aren't honest or communicate openly are deal-breakers as well.

My favorite sleeping position is...probably the foetus position.

If I could spend a million dollars, I would probably...go to a poorer place and spend that money on improving the livelihood of the people there, such as ensuring that the kids can get some kind of a proper education, the people can have the basic means to lead a proper live etc. Admittedly, a million dollars isn't exactly adequate for a cause like this, but I'll make use of what I have and do what I can.

Do I spit or swallow toothpaste? Spit, obviously. I accidentally swallowed it a few times and it tastes horrible.



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Why am I scratching my head?


Because it's itchy? or maybe you've been using the wrong shampoo


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

brutally honest ? k then, what is your fetish ?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> :O
> 
> I just got grouped with the rest. :crying:


Don't feel bad she didn't list me at all. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> brutally honest ? k then, what is your fetish ?


I believe there's none0


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

How tall are you?


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Which would you rather fight: one horse-sized duck, or 100 duck-sized horses?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

What happened to my chocolate? lol


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@SaltnSweet you're awesome sauce :smile2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> How tall are you?


5'3 :serious:



Protozoan said:


> Which would you rather fight: one horse-sized duck, or 100 duck-sized horses?


Lol..I tried to visually imagine a horse sized duck vs a 100 duck sized horses...um...definitely o ne horse-sized duck,I guess. I'm hoping you can help me out, though...19 years old is too young for saltnsweet to RIP:/



flyingMint said:


> What happened to my chocolate? lol


Uh, Mr.Mint, this is a sad circumstance. I had already commissioned for senor @thekloWN to deliver to you his specially handmade Hot Chocolate. I see that he has not kept to his promise. I am beyond disappointed. I will have a word with the klown and ensure that you wake up to the nice aroma of klowny hot chocolate tomorrow. >



AllTheSame said:


> @SaltnSweet you're awesome sauce :smile2:


Haha, thanks mate You're bermanently panned oke


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Why are you nice to me?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Do your prefer long or short hair on men?


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Lol..I tried to visually imagine a horse sized duck vs a 100 duck sized horses...um...definitely o ne horse-sized duck,I guess. I'm hoping you can help me out, though...19 years old is too young for saltnsweet to RIP:/


Are you sure though? A horse sized duck is pretty big, it can also fly.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

flyingMint said:


> What happened to my chocolate? lol


Have you ever seen the movie Cast Away? Welp, your Hot Chocolate was on that plane.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Why are you nice to me?


You should have asked me this privately! That's because _I care about you_ and you_ mean a lot to me_. You are a great person and you deserve so much better.  :squeeze



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Do your prefer long or short hair on men?


Short hair :smile2:



Protozoan said:


> Are you sure though? A horse sized duck is pretty big, it can also fly.


:O Oh..in this case...I'd choose a 100 duck-sized horses and run away before the battle starts, leaving you alone to deal with them. :clap



thekloWN said:


> Have you ever seen the movie Cast Away? Welp, your Hot Chocolate was on that plane.


Your deception and lies sicken me. I insist that you stop treating good and kind-hearted @flyingMint in such an inhumane way. :/


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

thekloWN said:


> Have you ever seen the movie Cast Away? Welp, your Hot Chocolate was on that plane.


WILLLLSSOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!

(now you see why I want your wit?)


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

What do you think about scorn woman hot sauce?


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> :O Oh..in this case...I'd choose a 100 duck-sized horses and run away before the battle starts, leaving you alone to deal with them. :clap


That's alright; I chose 100 duck sized horses anyway!

How about this then: When someone asks you, "A penny for your thoughts," and you put your two cents in, what happens to the other penny?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Why was our marriage so short lived?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you jump rope?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SaltnSweet said:


> Your deception and lies sicken me. I insist that you stop treating good and kind-hearted @*flyingMint* in such an inhumane way. :/


Deception and lies? I claim to be a clown.. I deliver in that regard, no?

He on the other hand, claims that he is a piece of candy that is somehow soaring perpetually through the air despite gravity's best attempts at refuting this.

I hate to break it to you, but there is no such thing as a @flyingMint, darling. You've been had. It's a sham. Don't even get me started on @SamanthaStrange and her 'faerie powers'...

I'm the only one who's ever been truthful to you, but your lack of wisdom has let you down. You're low as ever defending a piece of candy telling tall tales.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

thekloWN said:


> Don't even get me started on @*SamanthaStrange* and her 'faerie powers'...


Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> What do you think about scorn woman hot sauce?


It's probably spicy af and I don't think @StephCurry could handle it > lol.

But on a serious note..it's quite an unsual name but I wouldn't mind trying it. Do they have a scorned man sauce as well?



Protozoan said:


> That's alright; I chose 100 duck sized horses anyway!
> 
> How about this then: When someone asks you, "A penny for your thoughts," and you put your two cents in, what happens to the other penny?


I give you the other penny as a gift



SamanthaStrange said:


> Why was our marriage so short lived?


This question is heartbreaking. Our marriage was short-lived because I realized that I was in love with another man and I couldn't stay married to you and live a lie while denying my heart's real desires. Forgive me my dear. Our vows were broken, but you will always hold a special place in my heart. :')



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Do you jump rope?


Not really



thekloWN said:


> Deception and lies? I claim to be a clown.. I deliver in that regard, no?
> I'm the only one who's ever been truthful to you, but your lack of wisdom has let you down. You're low as ever defending a piece of candy telling tall tales.


:/ Damn. In this web of lies, I find myself stranded in the middle of all this mess. The truth shall set all of us free. Stay banned and blessed my dearest klown, and don't forget @flyingMint's hot chocolate


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bump


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

What gives you the right to be Queen of the Bans?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Do you have ovaries or testes? If former, embarrassing menstruation moment? If latter, embarrassing boner moment?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Cashel said:


> What gives you the right to be Queen of the Bans?


It's my birthright, I was born this way 0:laugh:



MasticatorOG said:


> Do you have ovaries or testes? If former, embarrassing menstruation moment? If latter, embarrassing boner moment?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I have ovaries Uh, back when I was about 17(2 years ago),I assumed that my period had stopped...uh, so I didn't wear anything(pads/tampons). I had school that day and I was in a computer lab with my classmates and teacher and the room was super cold since it had AC and all. Things were going fine...till I got up from my chair and realized that the chair was stained badly, and so were the back of my dress and..the smell was pretty strong and I felt really awkward. To make matters worst, I was sitting in the back of the lab and the door was the other side and I didn't bring any spare pads to school...and my anxiety was ****ing terrible. Good god, I dread just thinking about that day. Thank goodness it was an all girls school and it was a female teacher. I told her I had to go to the ladies and quickly ran away and tried to wash up, then I went to the general office(which was...even more awkward:/) and borrowed some stuff, and quickly ran away home lol. Great lesson learned. End of my very awkward story. :crying:


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> I have ovaries Uh, back when I was about 17(2 years ago),I assumed that my period had stopped...uh, so I didn't wear anything(pads/tampons). I had school that day and I was in a computer lab with my classmates and teacher and the room was super cold since it had AC and all. Things were going fine...till I got up from my chair and realized that the chair was stained badly, and so were the back of my dress and..the smell was pretty strong and I felt really awkward. To make matters worst, I was sitting in the back of the lab and the door was the other side and I didn't bring any spare pads to school...and my anxiety was ****ing terrible. Good god, I dread just thinking about that day. Thank goodness it was an all girls school and it was a female teacher. I told her I had to go to the ladies and quickly ran away and tried to wash up, then I went to the general office(which was...even more awkward:/) and borrowed some stuff, and quickly ran away home lol. Great lesson learned. End of my very awkward story. :crying:


Oh no no.   That would be the inscription on my tombstone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

MasticatorOG said:


> Oh no no.   That would be the inscription on my tombstone.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Lol what? :serious:


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> Lol what? :serious:


I mean like if that was me, I would perish (a bluff of course). And then like scratch out the "beloved daughter who died so young" and insert the period biography thing. Lol. Sorry if this was 100 to a 1 million or morbid.&#128566;

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

MasticatorOG said:


> I mean like if that was me, I would perish (a bluff of course). And then like scratch out the "beloved daughter who died so young" and insert the period biography thing. Lol. Sorry if this was 100 to a 1 million or morbid.&#128566;
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Haha. Be grateful that you haven't gone through anything similar so far! Unfortunately I have other awkward life experiences and not just this alone. sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Why queen?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> Why queen?


Lol. I honestly don't remember how this whole queen thing started:laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Lol. I honestly don't remember how this whole queen thing started :laugh:


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

SaltnSweet said:


> It's my birthright, I was born this way 0:laugh:
> 
> I have ovaries Uh, back when I was about 17(2 years ago),I assumed that my period had stopped...uh, so I didn't wear anything(pads/tampons). I had school that day and I was in a computer lab with my classmates and teacher and the room was super cold since it had AC and all. Things were going fine...till I got up from my chair and realized that the chair was stained badly, and so were the back of my dress and..the smell was pretty strong and I felt really awkward. To make matters worst, I was sitting in the back of the lab and the door was the other side and I didn't bring any spare pads to school...and my anxiety was ****ing terrible. Good god, I dread just thinking about that day. Thank goodness it was an all girls school and it was a female teacher. I told her I had to go to the ladies and quickly ran away and tried to wash up, then I went to the general office(which was...even more awkward:/) and borrowed some stuff, and quickly ran away home lol. Great lesson learned. End of my very awkward story. :crying:


That's actually a cool story. It's nice of you to speak with clarity and openness. Gives a guy a perspective on the whole thing. So what's you drink of choice in a bar?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ANX1 said:


>


Nice song 



rockyraccoon said:


> That's actually a cool story. It's nice of you to speak with clarity and openness. Gives a guy a perspective on the whole thing. So what's you drink of choice in a bar?


Thank you.  I'm older now and I can look back at laugh at that day, but I will definitely never wanna relive it again. :no:afr

As for what's my choice of drink in a bar...I'm supposed to be brutally honest, and I'm gonna be honest that nope, I've never really gone to a bar before and I'm 19.:serious: So...I can't exactly answer what's my choice of a drink when I've never even stepped foot in a bar before.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Nice song


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

do you still have faith in beta males


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

What color is your underwear (assuming you're wearing any)?

Who is your girl crush that you'd actually want to kiss? (come one, every girl has one)

What scares you, and then what do you think about that makes that OK?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> do you still have faith in beta males


Sigh.

Sigh again.

Yes, my faith in beta males are still quite strong :laugh:



AllTheSame said:


> What color is your underwear (assuming you're wearing any)?
> 
> Who is your girl crush that you'd actually want to kiss? (come one, every girl has one)
> 
> What scares you, and then what do you think about that makes that OK?


Haha. It's purple in color.

As for my girl crush, uh..Nikki Reed.

My future scares me. It's still this huge blank space and knowing that my actions at the present will immensely influence it and carve out my future the way I will it to be is actually both exciting and scary, simultaneously. I consider myself an ambitious person and I feel the need to achieve a lot of things but I am scared that my anxiety/SA will rear its presence in between and prevent me from becoming who I want to be, if that makes sense. My anxiety/SA has already robbed me off a few opportunities and I have to tight my eyes shut when I reflect back on them. But no matter how formidable the future seems to be, when I think about the worse case scenarios, what makes me feel a tad calm is when I think about how far I have come and how far I can go if I can put in that same positive mindset and effort. In conclusion, my future scares me but I'm anticipating for it as well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bump


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If a guy takes you to a buffet on your first date would you be disappointed?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> If a guy takes you to a buffet on your first date would you be disappointed?


Well, that's not exactly my ideal date. I would be disappointed but I'd be willing to go through with the date and see how it goes by. If he has an interesting and nice personality, off to the second........if not, just enjoy the food and bid a goodbye.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Why do you like to ban mons xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> Why do you like to ban mons xD


As a queen of the ban kingdom, its my duty and honor to ban mons like @Going crazy permanently. >


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

So when are you salty and when are you sweet?

as in ....

sweet enough to please 
salty enough to tease......:lol I rhymed (It came from a commercial for peanuts :lol).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> So when are you salty and when are you sweet?
> 
> as in ....
> 
> ...


I get salty when someone permanently bans me. I get sweet when I ban people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SaltnSweet said:


> I get salty when someone permanently bans me. I get sweet when I ban people.


Close enough .


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

what 3 places would you travel to if you have the opportunity ? You can only say 3.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you melt in the sun?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> what 3 places would you travel to if you have the opportunity ? You can only say 3.


- Jerusalem, Israel
- Italy
- New York


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Do you melt in the sun?


My skin has been greatly kissed by the sun. But no, I do not melt in it..two scorching things balance each other out 0


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What's do you think he's thinking about? I think he's thinking about lunch.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

1)Would u be ok meeting up with members from our country? fr sg i mean 

2)Have u got to know any members from sg yet?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

tensedboy said:


> 1)Would u be ok meeting up with members from our country? fr sg i mean
> 
> 2)Have u got to know any members from sg yet?


1. Hmm. If I knew the person/people well, I'd be cool with meeting them up I suppose.

2. Nope, I haven't really gotten to know any fellow Singaporeans from this site, even though I have ran into a couple here and there 



Halfhardtim3s said:


> What's do you think he's thinking about? I think he's thinking about lunch.


Hey homie, I think he's thinking about the big bang theory.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Wait can I ask two more questions?

What are some of your biggest fears?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Wait can I ask two more questions?
> 
> What are some of your biggest fears?


Yeah, feel free to ask my as many questions as you'd like, lol

As for what are some of my biggest fears?

- Falling in love and possibly getting my heart broken. 
- the possibility of getting cancer or other health issues:/
- losing the ones I love


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

What's your favorite salty and sweet snack?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> What's your favorite salty and sweet snack?


 Salted Cashew Nuts...or salted Almonds


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

What is you favorite color of socks to wear?


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Can i add you? =x


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If someone wanted to give you a turtle would you accept it or would you make up an excuse why you can't have a turtle to avoid offending them? Or would you just say "No. I don't want that turtle"?

How much salt do you actually eat? Do you put salt on pretty much everything like I do or what? Would you use baking soda to make your food salty if you had to in a salt emergency?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> What is you favorite color of socks to wear?


Pink :smile2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

tensedboy said:


> Can i add you? =x


 add me where? if you meant a friend request...sure, go ahead.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If someone wanted to give you a turtle would you accept it or would you make up an excuse why you can't have a turtle to avoid offending them? Or would you just say "No. I don't want that turtle"?
> 
> How much salt do you actually eat? Do you put salt on pretty much everything like I do or what? Would you use baking soda to make your food salty if you had to in a salt emergency?


Uh, I'd probably accept that turtle. Not really a fan of turtles. I would let that turtle go and let it be free. (keep this a secret from the person who gave me a turtle, of course )

As for for how much salt I eat...just a pinch of salt in any dishes to enhance its taste. I don't like my food too bland/salty, just right. I do put salt in pretty much everything..salt ftw. Nope, I wouldn't use baking soda to make my food salty. I don't think I'd ever run of salt....and I hate baking soda, so never.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SaltnSweet said:


> Nope, I wouldn't use baking soda to make my food salty. I don't think I'd ever run of salt....and I hate baking soda, so never.


 There HAS TO BE a story to go with just how exactly you know you hate baking soda.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What would you do if your favorite movie replaced the best actors for it with the wrost actors?

If you actually had a tiger...where would you put him or her?

If you had a choice to go anywhere in the world...where would it be?

If humans had three arms...where would the third one be placed?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> There HAS TO BE a story to go with just how exactly you know you hate baking soda.


I'm afraid there's no backstory that has led to my epic hatred towards baking soda :O


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> What would you do if your favorite movie replaced the best actors for it with the wrost actors?
> 
> If you actually had a tiger...where would you put him or her?
> 
> ...


*
What would you do if your favorite movie replaced the best actors for it with the worst actors?*
- Sue the damn director, of course.

*If you actually had a tiger...where would you put him or her?
*

I will place the tiger in @Kevin001's house.

*If you had a choice to go anywhere in the world...where would it be?
*
London/New York.

*
If humans had three arms...where would the third one be placed?*
Right next to your right shoulder.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SaltnSweet said:


> I'm afraid there's no backstory that has led to my epic hatred towards baking soda :O


 So you didn't so much as just see it there one day and say "Hmmm. I wonder what that tastes like? I know! I'll taste it and find out!" And then, boom! "God! This stuff is horrid! Who would eat this!"?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Would you rather show up to a party underdressed or overdressed?


Do you wear dresses, ever, or are you more of a jeans and t-shirts kinda girl?


If you get your nails done, how often, and what color?


If you could own any car in the world what would it be?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Which is your favorite toe? And what will you name it?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What book you love the most?

What Movie do u wanna see soon?

How come monkeys can swing from trees but we can if we're so much a like?

If you had a goldfish, what would you name him/her?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> Would you rather show up to a party underdressed or overdressed?
> 
> Do you wear dresses, ever, or are you more of a jeans and t-shirts kinda girl?
> 
> ...


- I'd rather show up overdressed to a party.

- I get my nails done like every few months. Shocking I guess? My go to color for nails will always be maroon. Looks great on tanned skin.

- If I could own any car in the world...probably a porsche.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

1)Do you tend to ignore private messages? 

2)What is your motivation behind this thread? Sorry if this has been asked.

3)Are you aware that you might be seen as a pompous person by starting a thread like this?
��

4)Do u consider yourself famous here?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

kesker said:


> Which is your favorite toe? And what will you name it?


Probably my big toe. Would name it Ace


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> What book you love the most?
> 
> What Movie do u wanna see soon?
> 
> ...


Paying for his mistakes from wattpad is probably my favorite book.

Looking forward to watching....nothing. i dont really watch much movies.

We cant swing from trees to treed because 2 percent of our DNA differs from monkeys. Monkeys have more arm strength, flexibilty and epic swing skills that we lack. Oh well.

- If I had a goldfish, I'd name it Steve Mints. Inspired by my friends lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

tensedboy said:


> 1)Do you tend to ignore private messages?
> 
> 2)What is your motivation behind this thread? Sorry if this has been asked.
> 
> ...


1. Only if the PM asks about kinda personal questions.

2. This thread is inspired by the other AMA threads. It was created for entertainment's sake. I do like answering questions as well, which is another reason I created this thread.

3. No. Wasn't aware that I'd be deemed a pompous person for merely creating a thread like this. Its not a big deal and I don't have the tendency to worry about how others perveive me as. If I come across as pompous, so be it. Life is not about living to please others but doing what's best for yourself and living in accordance to it. Peace

4. Do I consider myself famous here? I don't. Just a regular user going through the same issues.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> So you didn't so much as just see it there one day and say "Hmmm. I wonder what that tastes like? I know! I'll taste it and find out!" And then, boom! "God! This stuff is horrid! Who would eat this!"?


Baking soda actually tastes horrible. I used to have sweaty palms and one remedy that I found from the net was to mix baking soda with some water and drink it. I tried. Guess what? It tasted horrible. No way am I putting baking soda into my food as a substitute for salt, absolutely no way!:mum


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SaltnSweet said:


> Baking soda actually tastes horrible. I used to have sweaty palms and one remedy that I found from the net was to mix baking soda with some water and drink it. I tried. Guess what? It tasted horrible. No way am I putting baking soda into my food as a substitute for salt, absolutely no way!:mum


 It's actually good for heartburn. You might need it someday when you get old. :lol

It does taste bad but on the bad taste scale, baking soda is about a 1.5 out of a possible 10.

Do you think dogs notice if you feed them cat food?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's actually good for heartburn. You might need it someday when you get old. :lol
> 
> It does taste bad but on the bad taste scale, baking soda is about a 1.5 out of a possible 10.
> 
> Do you think dogs notice if you feed them cat food?


Your question made me go uh oh. See, the thing is that...dogs have a historical enmity with cats that transcends centuries. It's embedded in their DNA to automatically detest each other. Which is why a dog and a cat can never be friends. Just like my problem towards baking soda. Anyways, back to your question. Yes, dogs can detect it when they are fed cat food. They smart, they loyal, you can't fool them friend. :nerd:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I see. Do you think sex in space has happened yet?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I see. Do you think sex in space has happened yet?


 Nah. I don't even think it's possible due to gravity issues .


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Are you HAL?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Are you HAL?


I don't know...What is a HAL in the first place? 0.o


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SaltnSweet said:


> I don't know...What is a HAL in the first place? 0.o


 :lol

Google my user name. It's probably best to just Youtube it if you wanna take a shortcut.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> Google my user name. It's probably best to just Youtube it if you wanna take a shortcut.


Oh.

Hmm...No, I am not a HAL :laugh: are you?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SaltnSweet said:


> Oh.
> 
> Hmm...No, I am not a HAL :laugh: are you?


 I might be. Would it matter?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I might be. Would it matter?


Yeah, it matters. Possibly changes everything that mankind has ever known.....


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you think it's wrong that in 2016 we have fancy lightbulbs that fail to illuminate on command and then magically come back to life after a premature declaration of expiration?


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

What do you expect to get out of the SAS forum ?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Do you like mushroom tips?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you think it's wrong that in 2016 we have fancy lightbulbs that fail to illuminate on command and then magically come back to life after a premature declaration of expiration?


Yes. How despicable. I demand justice towards lightbulbs.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

MamaDoe said:


> What do you expect to get out of the SAS forum ?


A million dollars


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Do you like mushroom tips?


depends >


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Why did you change the username back ?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

sajs said:


> Why did you change the username back ?


cos I can


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

You can also not do it, but you did it. I am not sure if that counts as honest brutality.


Are you going to ask for the name of the thread to be changed? Because now its a little deceptive.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

sajs said:


> You can also not do it, but you did it. I am not sure if that counts as honest brutality.
> 
> Are you going to ask for the name of the thread to be changed? Because now its a little deceptive.


Everything I say is brutally honest, of course

Hey, I actually did try to change this thread's name, it still remains the same though...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

sajs said:


> Why did you change the username back ?





Alostgirl said:


> cos I can





sajs said:


> You can also not do it, but you did it. I am not sure if that counts as honest brutality.
> 
> Are you going to ask for the name of the thread to be changed? Because now its a little deceptive.





Alostgirl said:


> Everything I say is brutally honest, of course
> 
> Hey, I actually did try to change this thread's name, it still remains the same though...


 Hey. I hope this wasn't because of my posts in this thread. I was just messing around. I didn't mean anything by it. I always kinda liked these threads so I like to come up with strange questions. I know it seemed like I was focusing on you but I didn't think it would bother you. So if it did, I'm sorry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hey. I hope this wasn't because of my posts in this thread. I was just messing around. I didn't mean anything by it. I always kinda liked these threads so I like to come up with strange questions. I know it seemed like I was focusing on you but I didn't think it would bother you. So if it did, I'm sorry.


Hey, don't worry!! Your questions were cool and I actually had fun answering them. I changed my username because I felt like saltnsweet was kinda dumb and my friends from here were like, your previous name was so much more unique. Which was why I made the life-changing decision to change my username. lol


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I have just 10 questions.

7. Would you like a gothic cupcake?

260. Would you ever if you could but couldn't when you can and can't?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you think we live in a quantum universe or a relative one?
Would you rather have a salad or breadsticks while waiting on your meal?
Which question would you dread being asked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Why are you still lost? Put that GPS to use


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I have just 10 questions.
> 
> 7. Would you like a gothic cupcake?
> 
> 260. Would you ever if you could but couldn't when you can and can't?


Sure. As ling as the gothic cupcake is edible and of chocolate flavor

I can if I ever can't and can could if I ever couldn't.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> Do you think we live in a quantum universe or a relative one?
> Would you rather have a salad or breadsticks while waiting on your meal?
> Which question would you dread being asked?


I think we live in a quantum universe? lol 
I'd rather have a salad while waiting on my meal.

Which question would I dread being asked? "Are you a virgin?", idk why anyone would ask me that.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Amon said:


> Why are you still lost? Put that GPS to use


I am still a lost girl. In a lot of different aspects. i am lost because whenever I love someone and they always walk away, and I'm left wondering why?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um I just got one question.......


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Um I just got one question.......


Sure. :squeeze


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Can Z be turned into the number 2?

Can J be turned into the letter P?

Can Y be turned into the letter A?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Is there anyway to find SaltnSweet? I'm surprised I've not seen her at all today


SaltnSweet went on a tour to Nepal and got lost in Kathmandu, doubt she's ever returning. Alostgirl temporarily bought a damn map and managed to find herself, but the map got ruined in the rain and she got lost again. 0


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol the **** is going on here o.o 
also why did she changed her name back to lostgirl, sorry if someone already asked , i am beta so i say sorry a lot, lol jk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> lol the **** is going on here o.o
> also why did she changed her name back to lostgirl, sorry if someone already asked , i am beta so i say sorry a lot, lol jk


Beta mon spotted. Needs to be banned ASAP.

I changed my name back to alostgirl due to popular demand and all that I really am is a lost mon from the east bruh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Can Z be turned into the number 2?
> 
> Can J be turned into the letter P?
> 
> Can Y be turned into the letter A?


All of this is possible using illustrator. :smile2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bump

I'm bored..


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> Sure. As ling as the gothic cupcake is edible and of chocolate flavor
> 
> I can if I ever can't and can could if I ever couldn't.


:laugh:

Got a few more for you (is there a limit? haha) :b

1. If I asked you a question, but you gave me an answer to a completely different question that was already posted, would whatever the actual answer to my question ends up being still make sense to me at a time when I haven't even checked your reply to this question?

2. What is a question, if it's not really a question but instead is like more of an answer, but then some people say "actually, no... that is more of a statement than anything", but bearing in mind that is only SOME people? not forgetting that some other people think it's actually something to do with Geography?

3. If you woke up at exactly 7:22.55 am, minus 46 minutes, minus 12.5 minutes, plus 165.27 minutes on top of all that, and didn't sleep until exactly 12:45 plus 8 minutes the same day (night), how many hours would you be awake?

8. Fish? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

How do men carry all those coins they give out like candy in the UK?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

rdrr said:


> How do men carry all those coins they give out like candy in the UK?


I believe an invention known as wallet/purse comes in handy for this brilliant purpose.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Alostgirl said:


> I believe an invention known as wallet/purse comes in handy for this brilliant purpose.


Men carry purses? Also wallet can't hold like 10x 2 pound coins. Unnecessary coins.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

rdrr said:


> Men carry purses? Also wallet can't hold like 10x 2 pound coins. Unnecessary coins.


Yes; men from there carry purses...jk.Tbh idk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you believe the person who bans the most in the Banned Thread should be banished permanently?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Got a few more for you (is there a limit? haha) :b
> 
> ...


1. My favorite flavor of candy has to be Chocolate. I especially love double chocolate chip cookies  You asked me a different questioned, and I gave you a different answer. Did it still make sense to you?

2. A question is something that is incomplete and needs further elabaration and solutions for it to become a statement. A question that is phrased more like an answer is certainly a statement...unless the person is a gothic cupcake who has a tendency to ask super long statements and questions merged into one. :laugh:

3. I would be awake for 12 hours, 23 minutes and 10 seconds. RIP math.

8. Fish ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ FTW


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Amon said:


> Do you believe the person who bans the most in the Banned Thread should be banished permanently?


No. The person who bans the most does it because he/she has a lot of passion and energy when it comes to the art of banning, more so than others. It will be unfair to banish this person permanently..doing so will probably result in the banning civilization to become history.

btw @Amon, you and @Neo are banned. Cheers :laugh:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> 1. My favorite flavor of candy has to be Chocolate. I especially love double chocolate chip cookies  You asked me a different questioned, and I gave you a different answer. Did it still make sense to you?
> 
> 2. A question is something that is incomplete and needs further elabaration and solutions for it to become a statement. A question that is phrased more like an answer is certainly a statement...unless the person is a gothic cupcake who has a tendency to ask super long statements and questions merged into one. :laugh:
> 
> ...


I totally understand you :b

Is it really? :laugh: sorry about that, it needed to be asked! :b
Are.. are you actually correct about that question? LOL:laugh:
Yay!

Got another one for you, if you don't mind the questions :b

1. If, for a while, you asked somebody for a while if you would ever have a chance to successfully eat popcorn while sitting upside down in the middle of the desert while watching an invisible movie while saying while while you actually eat yet ANOTHER fish while this time going a little bit further and saying while while while while you put your legs in line with the sand that is flying to the sun while taking two trees with you while you go to shop at the furthest and nearest shop for some whilebars while deciding to fly over to the nearest ice cream shop while looking at your watch while sitting in a car while flying to the seaside while you are still sitting upside down in the middle of the desert while not actually doing a quarter of the things that I've said about while taking part in extreme sports while also taking part in amateur wrestling while choosing between either a new bag or a new jumper, while actually sitting under a swimming pool tile for a while in a while for a while could you ever change your mind while posing in a stance that is the exact same as a car while going for a run while swimming to the swimming pool but finding out it has no tiles for a while because you never even decided to go and draw while actually eating cheese while doing some housework while cooking in the rainforest while you actually go for a while to the shop for a while while eating foods that are wild, would you ever remember the question that was actually asked to you meanwhile?

2. Can you type the world while please?

3. If you decided to type the word while, are you going to look at some chocolate bars on amazon at the same time as looking for a boxset of everything and anything?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I totally understand you :b
> 
> Is it really? :laugh: sorry about that, it needed to be asked! :b
> Are.. are you actually correct about that question? LOL:laugh:
> ...


UM.

1. I always ask myself about the purpose of cheesecakes too. Delicious to taste but doused in sugar and cheese, no thanks mate. I still eat them anyways.

2. Please.

3. No. I love chocolate, but I hate being on amazon and looking at things.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Are you really lost? If so do you want someone here to contact "Missing children"?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

sajs said:


> Are you really lost? If so do you want someone here to contact "Missing children"?


Lmao. Yes, I'm indeed lost. Doubt anyone will ever find me. :laugh:


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

^ And that's why you should always take a bread with you when you leave your house.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

What question do you like to be asked?(be brutally honset)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Does a man who rides a pennyfarthing turn you on?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

pouria19 said:


> What question do you like to be asked?(be brutally honset)


I like to be asked questions where I can answer them any answer other than the answer that I'm typing at the moment.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@crimeclub

hell yeah, penny-farthing ftw. nothing more hot than a guy riding it...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why do eat so much junk food :um?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Why do eat so much junk food :um?


You are so wrong. I have never eaten McDonalds in my life before.

:no:no:no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> You are so wrong. I have never eaten McDonalds in my life before.
> 
> :no:no:no


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What is your dream holiday


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

rdrr said:


> What is your dream holiday


Me getting _lost _in the streets of Paris. But seriously, it will be great to visit Paris.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

*Ask me anything*

Anything! Alrighty. :grin2:


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

how old r u?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

lackofflife said:


> how old r u?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


19. Turning 20 this april!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

When was the last time your got lost?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Would you be weirded out if a guy you were dating told you he has a fetish for licking your teeth and gums?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

What is your favourite pastime ? and who are you in love with ?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> When was the last time your got lost?


This question breaks my heart into small pieces. Today was the last time I got lost. I am lost 24/7, that's why I am called alostgirl. But for real tho, I got last month Wanted to go to this place but google map directions was kinda confusing and I kinda got lost.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Would you be weirded out if a guy you were dating told you he has a fetish for licking your teeth and gums?


 I mean I guess different people are into different things but licking my teeth/gums sounds just a _little _peculiar...if I was really into him, I''d guess I'd overlook this one little odd thing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> What is your favourite pastime ? and who are you in love with ?


Banning people, writing poems and getting lost is my favorite pastime

As for who I am in love with...unfortunately no one,lol.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

What are you "trying"?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Why did your bird fly away?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

impedido10 said:


> What are you "trying"?


I am trying to be a better person and get over this anxiety and my esteem issues. Key word trying because I find that I keep falling down occasionally but I try to keep on going despite no matter what



geraltofrivia said:


> Why did your bird fly away?


The window was open and the bird was playing in the living room. Unfortunately it flew away and we couldn't find it:frown2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Have you ever slapped someone in real life?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Alostgirl said:


> I mean I guess different people are into different things but licking my teeth/gums sounds just a _little _peculiar...


 :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> Have you ever slapped someone in real life?


No one lol


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

What do you think of Lee Hsien Loong?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ljubo said:


> What do you think of Lee Hsien Loong?


I think he is an alright leader/politician. Neutral


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Alostgirl said:


> Banning people, writing poems and getting lost is my favorite pastime
> 
> As for who I am in love with...unfortunately no one,lol.


Can you write a poem for us please?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> Can you write a poem for us please?


Eyes blinking to a sight of white blank
Is like walking through a road that leads to no end
As the path our feet nears narrows thinner
I find my hope shrinking in a yank
This hurdle called anxiety hell bent on carving emptiness on my hands
My mind's losing the will to take strides further
But even if this is a path where I may not come back
The steel fixation to simply live and breathe is set


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> Banning people


Lmao

Didn't you have an AMA thread already?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Did creating this thread give you any anxiety?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

8888 said:


> Did creating this thread give you any anxiety?


Nah uh hell no. Banned!


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Who is Jeff?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

noydb said:


> Who is Jeff?


Hey girl Jeff is aunt jemima's husband and @geraltofrivia and @mcborg's role model in life. Maybe they will be better equipped to answer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Alostgirl said:


> Nah uh hell no. Banned!


Oh okay, it would for me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bump


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Alostgirl said:


> Hey girl Jeff is aunt jemima's husband and @geraltofrivia and @mcborg's role model in life. Maybe they will be better equipped to answer


He's Jeff.

Who is Jemima?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Jemima is jeff's wife.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Where did you learn of this? @[email protected]

*makes pancakes*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do you think it is that strong coffee tastes better than weak coffee even if it's too strong?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Mc Borg said:


> Where did you learn of this? @[email protected]
> 
> *makes pancakes*


I learned it from @flyingMint.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do you think it is that strong coffee tastes better than weak coffee even if it's too strong?


Strong coffee tastes better than weak coffee because it is made with extra dosage of love and just a tiny bit of alpha in it


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

what is your stance on clown porn?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Do you like going to the dentist?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Do you want a puppy or a bunny? 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I will use my royal skills to answer you!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Royal!? What royal/noble titles do you hold?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

novalax said:


> Royal!? What royal/noble titles do you hold?


Her Majesty of Hell 
Her Royal Highness of Demons
The Demon Queen of Bans

Does this answer your question, Novalax?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

demon queen said:


> Her Majesty of Hell
> Her Royal Highness of Demons
> The Demon Queen of Bans
> 
> Does this answer your question, Novalax?


Yes ma'am, it sure did lol! Also kinda scared me too

is being the a demon queen of bans good work? what are the hours like?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

novalax said:


> Yes ma'am, it sure did lol! Also kinda scared me too
> 
> is being the a demon queen of bans good work? what are the hours like?


No, no, please don't be scared. I don't bite! lol

And yes, being a demon queen of bans is actually for a good, philanthropic cause. I spare about 2 hours on a daily basis to ban people and it has done a lot of good for the world.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

:bash You already made one of these under your old name.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

How can a cute little chick be so demon-like in disguise? >


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

demon queen said:


> No, no, please don't be scared. I don't bite! lol
> 
> And yes, being a demon queen of bans is actually for a good, philanthropic cause. I spare about 2 hours on a daily basis to ban people and it has done a lot of good for the world.


Hmmmmm, my cat also "doesn't bite" yet, somehow, I still end up bleeding...I'll be keeping an eye on you. :sus

Philanthropic causes are fine and dandy, but lets get down to brass tax. Are you a cockatoo or a cockatiel kinda gal?


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

How come your picture does t match your username?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you actually going to answer any of these questions? :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When are we having mixed babies?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

waterfairy said:


> How can a cute little chick be so demon-like in disguise? >


As the saying goes, dont judge a book by its cover  I am cute buf demon-like when the situation needs me to!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

novalax said:


> Hmmmmm, my cat also "doesn't bite" yet, somehow, I still end up bleeding...I'll be keeping an eye on you. :sus
> 
> Philanthropic causes are fine and dandy, but lets get down to brass tax. Are you a cockatoo or a cockatiel kinda gal?


Well sir, you need a binoculars if you need to keep an eye on me. Just sayin..after all I am a demon..if you were to spy me in hell from earth you gonna need that. Also, I think you ended up bleeding not because your cat bites..its because it has claws lol

Ps, I guess I am a cockatiel kinda girl. I have an obnoxious, grumpy and complacent yet stinkingly cute son named jerry who also happens to be a cockatiel so yeah


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Twilightforce said:


> How come your picture does t match your username?


Because I am a demon on the outside but have an inner beauty of a wee lil chicky


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Are you actually going to answer any of these questions? :lol


Yes sis  your banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> When are we having mixed babies?


Hmm

My crystal ball says maybe in the next life!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

demon queen said:


> Hmm
> 
> My crystal ball says maybe in the next life!


:crying:

Wow.....welp good luck finding a dad to care for them unruly kids of yours .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

How did you come up with your username?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

What were all of your previous usernames?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

demon queen said:


> Well sir, you need a binoculars if you need to keep an eye on me. Just sayin..after all I am a demon..if you were to spy me in hell from earth you gonna need that. Also, I think you ended up bleeding not because your cat bites..its because it has claws lol
> 
> Ps, I guess I am a cockatiel kinda girl. I have an obnoxious, grumpy and complacent yet stinkingly cute son named jerry who also happens to be a cockatiel so yeah


well, her royal highness of demons, I'll have you know that I happen to have very good eye sight. :nerd: Touche, but are you going tell me that a demon, as royal and ghoulish as your most distinguished self, would not have claws as well 

Cockatiel was the correct answer. I'd reckon its time for a more spicy question. Do you for-see any problems with the Federal Reserve's plan to reduce its balance sheet and increase the short-term interest rate?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> How did you come up with your username?


Inspired by royalty, yo. How did you get yours?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

veron said:


> What were all of your previous usernames?


Demon Princess, Ban Queen, Alostgirl etc. lol jk, used to be Alostgirl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When will Alostgirl be returning....she is missed .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

novalax said:


> well, her royal highness of demons, I'll have you know that I happen to have very good eye sight. :nerd: Touche, but are you going tell me that a demon, as royal and ghoulish as your most distinguished self, would not have claws as well
> 
> Cockatiel was the correct answer. I'd reckon its time for a more spicy question. *Do you for-see any problems with the Federal Reserve's plan to reduce its balance sheet and increase the short-term interest rate?*


Well, sir, I do have claws but they only come to the surface when the need arises to. :bah

I see a lot of problems with the Federal Reserve's plan to reduce its balance sheet and increase the short-term interest rate. I was trying to see the future more by looking at my crystal ball, but it broke damn. Will get back to you when I get a new crystal ball, ok? Okay.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> When will Alostgirl be returning....she is missed .


Well, she finally found a darn map and found her way! She won't be returning, sir.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

demon queen said:


> Well, she finally found a darn map and found her way! She won't be returning, sir.


Which way did she go? I need to find her .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Which way did she go? I need to find her .


Somewhere south, then she turn east and I can think she accidentally landed in hell


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

demon queen said:


> Well, sir, I do have claws but they only come to the surface when the need arises to. :bah
> 
> I see a lot of problems with the Federal Reserve's plan to reduce its balance sheet and increase the short-term interest rate. I was trying to see the future more by looking at my crystal ball, but it broke damn. Will get back to you when I get a new crystal ball, ok? Okay.


I see, remind me not to cross you then!

If I had a dollar for every time I was in a middle of a scrying session and my freaking crystal ball broke, I'd be marginally richer! what is a question you'd like to ask me?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

demon queen said:


> Inspired by royalty, yo. How did you get yours?


I am a software engineering graduate. A Code Monkey is a derogatory term for computer programmer.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

novalax said:


> I see, remind me not to cross you then!
> 
> If I had a dollar for every time I was in a middle of a scrying session and my freaking crystal ball broke, I'd be marginally richer! what is a question you'd like to ask me?


Well I hope you get rich soon!

What is your purpose in life?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am a software engineering graduate. A Code Monkey is a derogatory term for computer programmer.


I see. :nerd:


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

demon queen said:


> Well I hope you get rich soon!
> 
> What is your purpose in life?


Me too!

Hmmm, Ill give you three options and I'll let you decided. Option 1, My purpose in life is to confront the absurd indifference of life and rebel against it. Option 2, My purse in life is to develop hedging algorithms to appropriately hedge out risk in commodity markets to provide price stability and thus improve liquidity, which in turn would drive down costs for end users. Option 3, to become a loyal and faithful servant of the demon crown! Which one do you choose? I'll give you a hint, there is one I'm rooting for more than the others


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Your Majesty?*

where is it?


----------

